# Roger DeCoster with mag wheels



## mwaltke (Nov 4, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/142169703855?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Not mine but my son is selling it.  The wheels are in great shape for their age.


----------



## frampton (Nov 5, 2016)

Cool bike named after a great rider. I saw him race in the 1973 Puyallup Trans AMA motocross. Fast and smooth.


----------

